# Roosts



## mollycat79 (Dec 14, 2012)

Can roosts be over nest boxes or do they have to be away from the nest box? Mine is diagonally across and they tend to sit on top. Chickens are about 2 months old now.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

if your roosts are over your nest boxes you will end up with nest boxes full of dropping.


----------

